# cookbooks



## pimpin101 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay what is a good cookbook to buy???


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You need to be a little more specific... what genre? style? cuisine?


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Smoke and Spice. Do not listen to him about the times or temps. Just concentrate on the recipes and read the humorous narratives. 

bigwheel


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My Mom gave me the following advice:

1) Don't buy or consume any foods with the word's "Chef" or "blend" on it.

2) Don't buy any book with a picture of the author that's more than 1/4 of the dust cover size.

In other words, stay away from trendy books or ones by famous stars (Suzanne Summers comes to mind...) You can usually find these a year later at the discount bin for $2.99.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Depends on what you are looking for? The Joy of Cooking is a good all around cookbook. For recipes and the hows and whys try Shirley O Corrihers "Cookwise".
Like Jim said whats your genre? style? cusine?

Rgds Rook


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

That's what I heard, but I have been sorely disappointed with the new version that I bought last year. I've heard the old ones are the good ones, so I've been keeping an eye out at the used book stores.


----------



## spiritwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

A great one is called the "Family Circle Encylopiedia". We get it in Australia, but I dont know about where u are.:look:


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Free Rider-
Look at Amazon- try to get an edition from the 60's or even 50's. Those are the Encyclopedia Britannica of cooking.

Mike


----------

